# What would you choose?



## MrsPlumber (Apr 27, 2017)

So we had Ram buy back our defective Promaster. Have had 3 Dodge truck previous with no issues. We are looking at these two vans as replacement.

We do mostly commercial and custom residential have a stready service base but not majority of work. Looking for something with a good payload that can act as mobile shop. Gotta last. 

What do you think of these options? They are the same price.

http://www.bobstall.com/VehicleDeta...ess_Commercial_Cutaway--La_Mesa-CA/2916818353

http://www.elcajonford.com/new/ford/transit-cutaway/2017-white-250-srw-4642447.html

This is cheaper?
http://www.bobstall.com/VehicleDeta...ess_Commercial_Cutaway--La_Mesa-CA/2960941543

What do you think?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

MrsPlumber said:


> So we had Ram buy back our defective Promaster. Have had 3 Dodge truck previous with no issues. We are looking at these two vans as replacement.
> 
> We do mostly commercial and custom residential have a stready service base but not majority of work. Looking for something with a good payload that can act as mobile shop. Gotta last.
> 
> ...



Being easy on a Mrs.

>>>>>>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-member-welcome-please-read-29585/



>>>>>>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## MrsPlumber (Apr 27, 2017)

GAN,
Thank you for the leway. How do I edit or delete post so I do not get in trouble  ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MrsPlumber said:


> GAN,
> Thank you for the leway. How do I edit or delete post so I do not get in trouble  ?


Post an intro in the intro section.

If you want a shop on wheels, go box truck.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

MrsPlumber said:


> GAN,
> Thank you for the leway. How do I edit or delete post so I do not get in trouble  ?




Simply post an intro in the intro section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have driven 2 older Chevy express vans not cut away. I. They seem fine. I don't know about the transit here in the US but I know it has been in Europe for a long time and my dad owns one and it is supposed to be a good van. I don't believe you can go wrong with either one. Though I would personally go with the extended van with shelves and a pack rat drawer unit by the side door not a cutaway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsPlumber (Apr 27, 2017)

Posted intro in the forum as well 

Hello,

We are So Cal based plumbing contractor since 2008.
Small mom and pop shop working in all aspects of trade. 
Mostly commercial TI's as of late. Found the site on a google search. 
My background is mostly finance but was laid off along with my plumber hubby during recession. We did what could to survive. Started our own biz and it is working so far. I love plumbing!

Mrs. Plumber


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I left IB in '03, but really, a box truck is something to look into. I'm a drain cleaner who wanted a 12', bought a 14' and I'm glad I did! Traffic sucked when I was out there. Tough decision.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Over the years I or companies I had worked for have had about everything.

I believe a box van with a diesel in it is capable of everything. They usually have a built in ramp. You can stand up in them, you can even have a small work area if needed. Shelve it the way you need. One of the ones I worked out of we had even installed a generator and had weather resistant outlets installed in the side of the box in case we had to provide our own power.

Something like this >>> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2014-Mitsubishi-Fuso-Fe125--121038876


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You're right about a diesel! Lasts longer. Mine's a gas, 82k, '97. Runs great, but I'm filling up every other day, 25gal tank. My Master, e550 with the 7.3, 17' box, not sure what gal tank, but every other week unless we have to travel to the next major city and back.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a kuv cutaway and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

get a 12 or 14 foot box van with a lift on the back

Chevy with a 6.0 gas motor is a good choice or a Ford e350 or larger..
they are all over E-bay for sale used...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-b...c511d4e&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=182541122260



they are gonna get about 10mpg.... but it wont matter because you are carrying 4 times the materials you could ever carry in a van....

just be happy and dont worry about the mpg....


the large vans you marked with the utility doors on the sides are a joke... once someone breaks into the side doors they never work right again.........


----------

